# New vs. Old API test



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Replaced the Nitrite test today - and Holy Mackinaw - what a difference !

I ran a test using each the old and new - look at it :

New is MUCH darker.

I'd say ALL my nitrite tests have been completely inaccurate up until now.


----------

